# 

## pawel9

Witam!

Zamierzam kupi alamr bezprzewodowy wpadły mi w oko dwa wystawione na allegro. Cos sadzicie o bezprzewodowych alarmach czy jest sens ich stosowania?? Spójrzcie na te linki ktore wkleiłem i ocencie.. A moze macie u siebie zamontowane jakies bezprzewodowe i mozecie je polecic?? 

Dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc...

http://www.allegro.pl/item261933318_...promocja_.html

http://www.allegro.pl/item261933061_...tel_i_gsm.html

----------


## adam_mk

Usiądź i pomyśl!
PO CO Ci alarm?
Żeby był? Kup i trzymaj w pudełku!
Żeby działał jak trzeba?
No, to sprzęt to nie wszystko! (zresztą znam lepszy).
DOBRY alarm bezprzewodowy jest droższy od przewodowego.
Zostaw to fachowcowi lub po prostu zostaw...  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## PiotrKw

Alarm bezprzewodowy jak najbardziej. Korzystam i jestem zadowolony. Główna zaleta to brak konieczności prowadzenia kabli.

Z ważnych rzeczy wymieniłbym:
- moduł GSM z powiadomieniam na telefon (własny lub centrum monitoringu), po lini analogowej łatwo taki alarm obezwładnić, nawet z syrena alarmową
- okresowa kontrola i wymiana baterii zasilających
- podział na strefy zewnętrzną i wewnętrzną w domach, w mieszkaniach raczej niepotrzebne.
- w sytuacji bezpośredniego najścia w domu, system tzw. "nagłego alarmu" z pilota
- z tego co wiem to w statystykach policyjnych włamań dokonują najczęściej pospolici przestępcy a nie wysokiej klasy specjaliści od alarmów więc podstawowe zabezpieczenie wystarczy. Inna jest sytuacja, gdy jest się na świeczniku.

----------


## PiotrKw

Dodałbym jeszcze, że najlepiej to nie kusić losu i mieć porządne dzrzwi i okna, które się zamyka wychodząc z domu. Alarm jeśli juz to na dokładkę.

----------


## pawel9

A możesz powiedziec jakiej firmy masz alarm i ile Cie to kosztowalo?





> Alarm bezprzewodowy jak najbardziej. Korzystam i jestem zadowolony. Główna zaleta to brak konieczności prowadzenia kabli.
> 
> Z ważnych rzeczy wymieniłbym:
> - moduł GSM z powiadomieniam na telefon (własny lub centrum monitoringu), po lini analogowej łatwo taki alarm obezwładnić, nawet z syrena alarmową
> - okresowa kontrola i wymiana baterii zasilających
> - podział na strefy zewnętrzną i wewnętrzną w domach, w mieszkaniach raczej niepotrzebne.
> - w sytuacji bezpośredniego najścia w domu, system tzw. "nagłego alarmu" z pilota
> - z tego co wiem to w statystykach policyjnych włamań dokonują najczęściej pospolici przestępcy a nie wysokiej klasy specjaliści od alarmów więc podstawowe zabezpieczenie wystarczy. Inna jest sytuacja, gdy jest się na świeczniku.

----------


## adam_mk

"moduł GSM z powiadomieniam na telefon (własny lub centrum monitoringu), po lini analogowej łatwo taki alarm obezwładnić, nawet z syrena alarmową "

Nie szalej!
Zagłuszacz ze 4 stówy kosztuje...

Adam M.

----------


## PiotrKw

OK. Tylko centralki na GSM od tych na linię analogową nie są wiele droższe, więc ja wybrałbym GSM. 

Poza tym tak jak napisałem wyżej, na specjalistow takie zabezpieczenia mogą być zbyt słabe i wtedy jeśli mimo wszystko zależy nam na alarmie lepiej powierzyć to ludziom, którzy zajmują się tym profesjonalnie. Cena takiej ochrony tez zapewne bedzie profesjonalnie wysoka. 

Zaś od chłopaków z łomem dobre drzwi, okna i alarm (do tego jeszcze ubezpieczenie mienia, które zabezpiecza nie tylko przed kradzieżą, a w pakiecie z ubezpieczeniem samochodowym lub OC może być bardzo atrakcyjne cenowo)  mogą uratować nas od większych strat, a koszty względem pierwszego rozwiązania będą porównywalne lub niższe.

Sam jestem zwolennikiem dzielenia ryzyka między różne formy zabezpieczeń, adekwatne do przewidywanego poziomu zagrożenia. Na to pytanie musi już odpowiedzieć sobie sam zainteresowany.

----------


## PiotrKw

[quote="pawel9"]A możesz powiedziec jakiej firmy masz alarm i ile Cie to kosztowalo?

Kupiony wysyłkowo w firmie ORNO z okolic Żor. Myślę, ze znajdziesz w internecie. Sprzęt rzekomo kanadyjski, ale mam podejrzenia, że i tak zrobiono go jak wiekszość dziś rzeczy w kraju demokracji ludowej. Dostałem od rodziny w prezencie, cena z tego co się podpytałem chyba z 500-600 zł

----------


## AldiS

> Alarm bezprzewodowy jak najbardziej. Korzystam i jestem zadowolony. Główna zaleta to brak konieczności prowadzenia kabli.
> 
> Z ważnych rzeczy wymieniłbym:
> - moduł GSM z powiadomieniam na telefon (własny lub centrum monitoringu), po lini analogowej łatwo taki alarm obezwładnić, nawet z syrena alarmową
> - okresowa kontrola i wymiana baterii zasilających
> - podział na strefy zewnętrzną i wewnętrzną w domach, w mieszkaniach raczej niepotrzebne.
> - w sytuacji bezpośredniego najścia w domu, system tzw. "nagłego alarmu" z pilota
> - z tego co wiem to w statystykach policyjnych włamań dokonują najczęściej pospolici przestępcy a nie wysokiej klasy specjaliści od alarmów więc podstawowe zabezpieczenie wystarczy. Inna jest sytuacja, gdy jest się na świeczniku.


Zgadzam się w 100%, ja tam wybrałabym bezprzewodowy, nie trzeba ciągnąć kabli, montaż jest o wiele prostszy. W sklepie gdzie kupiłam kamerę dmtrade, mają też fajne alarmy bezprzewodowe, zastanawiamy się z mężem nad zakupem takiego alarmu: http://dmtrade.pl/p3944,alarm-etiger...rzewodowy.html z wyświetlaczem lcd, ma dobre parametry, dodatkowo czujka dymu podłączona do alarmu.

----------


## mihcal

> Zgadzam się w 100%, ja tam wybrałabym bezprzewodowy, nie trzeba ciągnąć kabli, montaż jest o wiele prostszy. W sklepie gdzie kupiłam kamerę dmtrade, mają też fajne alarmy bezprzewodowe, zastanawiamy się z mężem nad zakupem takiego alarmu: http://dmtrade.pl/p3944,alarm-etiger-s2-tl-secual-pstn-komplet-x2-bezprzewodowy.html z wyświetlaczem lcd, ma dobre parametry, dodatkowo czujka dymu podłączona do alarmu.


Temat trochę martwy, ale podbiję, ponieważ sporo się zmieniło. Kolega proponuję etigera zestaw,  a taki sam tylko z gwarancją door 2 door na dwa lata jest w carrafourze zdaje się 250zł taniej. Ja właśnie zainstalowałem w mieszkaniu i czekam na złodziei  :smile: 
Na poważnie to chyba już niedługo takie rzeczy zawojują rynek. W domu rodziców jest przewodowy satel, który z instalacją kosztował krocie, a cały czas jest z nim jakiś problem. Na serwisantów poszło pewnie w rok tyle co ten lark z carrafoura kosztuje :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ja właśnie zainstalowałem w mieszkaniu i czekam na złodziei


Jeśli to czytają to przynajmniej się dowiedzieli jak łatwo się do ciebie teraz włamać.




> W domu rodziców jest przewodowy satel, który z instalacją kosztował krocie, a cały czas jest z nim jakiś problem. Na serwisantów poszło pewnie w rok tyle co ten lark z carrafoura kosztuje


Pozostaje mieć nadzieję że twoi złodzieje to tacy sami fachowcy w swojej dziedzinie jak ci co serwisowali alarm twoich rodziców. Radzę się dowiedzieć trochę więcej na temat bezpieczeństwa tanich, chińskich systemów alarmowych zanim wybierzesz się na wakacje.

----------


## mistalova

He he bezprzewodowy alarm z marketu lepszy niż przewodowy Satel? no ciekawe teorie ...

----------


## Qba30

Ja w mieszkaniu od jakiś 4 lat mam system RISCO i nie miałem z nim żadnego problemu. Z tego co pamiętam to tylko raz się włączył bez powodu...

----------


## xtea

> Ja w mieszkaniu od jakiś 4 lat mam system RISCO i nie miałem z nim żadnego problemu. Z tego co pamiętam to tylko raz się włączył bez powodu...


Mojego znajomego okradli w tym roku właśnie z alarmem bezprzewodowym. Złodzieje wywoływali alarmy bez powodu przy pomocy nadajnika zagłuszającego fale radiowe. Pełno jest takich na Allegro. Wystarczy skierować mocny nadajnik przy pomocy anteny kierunkowej aby zagłuszyć sygnał bezprzewodowy czujki PIR. Znajomy miał często fałszywe alarmy nawet jak był w domu i miał tylko częściowe uzbrojenie. Po kilku tygodniach i bezowocnych wizytach serwisanta przestał włączać alarm. I go po kilku dniach obrobili jak stwierdzili, że alarm już nie reaguje na zagłuszanie.
Najpierw wrzucili mu cegłę w szybę i jak nic się nie stało to wynieśli na ponad 200.000PLN

----------


## KrzysiekD97

> "moduł GSM z powiadomieniam na telefon (własny lub centrum monitoringu), po lini analogowej łatwo taki alarm obezwładnić, nawet z syrena alarmową "
> 
> Nie szalej!
> Zagłuszacz ze 4 stówy kosztuje...
> 
> Adam M.


zagłuszacz nie może zagłuszać na częstotliwości czujek tylko gsm i gps, chyba że jest nielegalny  :big tongue:

----------


## mistalova

Że co? pogadaj z pierwszym z brzegu krótkofalowcem, to Ci rozjaśni temat  :smile:

----------


## xtea

Bezprzewodówka to mina. Coraz więcej fotonów śmiga i zakłócenia są coraz większe.

----------


## dendrytus

> Bezprzewodówka to mina. Coraz więcej fotonów śmiga i zakłócenia są coraz większe.


*****
Tylko, że nie na tych samych częstotliwościach ***
*****

----------


## dendrytus

> Czyli jesteś trolem, wszystko się zgadza


Skoro mnie, handlarzy chińszczyzną, nazywasz trollem, to kim ty jesteś, skoro w każdym temacie chcesz sprzedać ten drogi sterownik? 
Jak to jest handlarzu, że najmniej jest ciebie w tematach o tym twoim sterowniku? Pewnie dlatego, że nikogo one nie interesują i nikt do nich nie zagląda, panie handlarzu chińszczyzna.

----------


## xtea

> Skoro mnie, handlarzy chińszczyzną, nazywasz trollem, to kim ty jesteś, skoro w każdym temacie chcesz sprzedać ten drogi sterownik? 
> Jak to jest handlarzu, że najmniej jest ciebie w tematach o tym twoim sterowniku? Pewnie dlatego, że nikogo one nie interesują i nikt do nich nie zagląda, panie handlarzu chińszczyzna.



Ja niczego nie chcę sprzedać ani niczym takim nie handluję. Opisuję co posiadam w swojej instalacji i publikuję zdjęcia z zamontowanymi tymi sterownikami po to aby tacy jak ty nie mogli oczerniać innych.

----------


## dendrytus

> Sa kamerki, które nie łączą się ale obecnie nieliczne. Trzeba od razu pytać handlarza chińskimi kamerkami o ten problem.


Dla mnie to bez znaczenia czy się łączą czy nie, bo z moich instalacji się nie łączą.

Kiedy wydajesz książkę: Moje bajiki i legendy?
Zresztą jesteś jedyną osobą, która tego chińskiego badziewia użyła jako sterownika w domu.

----------


## xtea

Ty nie masz żadnych instalacji. Jesteś patologicznym konfabulantem :/

----------


## donkichotdon

W zasadzie każdy system bezprzewodowy  nie może równać się z przewodowym.
Tanie systemy nie kontroluja komunikacji czujnika z centralą ( padnie bateria , czujnik się zepsuje , a ty o tym nawet nie wiesz)  pozdrawiam

----------


## mistalova

Ze co?

Nawet tania satelowska Micra to potrafi.

----------


## donkichotdon

> Ze co?
> 
> Nawet tania satelowska Micra to potrafi.


Owszem, potrafi, ale zdarzy jej się nie wysłać  :smile: 
Wie kolega czemu?

----------


## mistalova

No nie bardzo.
Jesli modul nie odbierze bodajze trzech sygnalow z czujki, to wysyla smsa.
Chyba, ze modul potrafi sie zwiesic, ale o takim przypadku nie slyszalem.

----------


## donkichotdon

Też, nie wiem- taka mała prowokacja, ale niestety się zdarza:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie...35823#15835823

----------


## ktokolwiek_iks

Przeglądam co Państwo nawypisywaliście, ale prawie wszystko NIE NA TEMAT. Albo przy tym jeszcze z błędami.  

Po pierwsze: Alarm bezprzewodowy o przyzwoitym, czyli standardowym dla dobrej instalacji przewodowej, poziomie bezpieczeństwa, będzie co najmniej dwukrotnie droższy od przewodowego. Natomiast urządzenia zakłócające musiałyby być wtedy naprawdę dobre...  Chłam, pseudo-alarmowy, którego w ofertach sklepowych pełno, pomijam. 

Po drugie - gdy mamy już dobry alarm, na razie dopiero w postaci podzespołów, musimy go jeszcze także prawidłowo, posługując się szkoleniami o włamaniach i doświadczeniem zainstalować. I nie widzę tu żadnej roli dla niefachowca. To tak, jakbym sam zaczął regulować moje auto, choć pamiętam czasy gdy tak robiłem, ale był to PRL i jego słynne "aparaty zapłonowe" - nie te czasy. 

Następnie:  Podstawowa różnica możliwości tkwi w ofercie dobrej klasy detektorów przewodowych - bezprzewodowych. Do alarmów przewodowych jest ogromna, do bezprzewodowych skromna, lub bardzo drogo - te wyżej notowane, specjalizowane, zresztą dostępne tylko dla droższych, po prostu DROGICH  modeli bezprzewodówki.  Ale oczywiście każdy system można spartaczyć, wystarczy wybrać "taniego" instalatora, przy tym "elektryka budowlanego" lub instalować samemu. 

Po trzecie: jeśli koledzy tu zastanawiają się nad "wadliwym działaniem systemu" spowodowanym zapominaniem latami o wymianie baterii, czy nie dotarciem SMS to jest dokładnie tak, jakbyśmy określali klasę aut, po ich zachowaniu się bez konserwacji, smarowania i benzyny. A klasę dachu po tym, czy pada deszcz.  


A jeszcze do czasu życia baterii:  Oczywiście, że niezły (i drogi) alarm bezbprzewodowy, czy to będzie "droga łatwa masówka" - jak Ajax, czy to będzie rzecz właściwa wyłącznie dla śmietanki dobrtych instalatorów jak Abax + Integra (i podobne kombinacje), posiada m.in. regulowaną częstotliwość próbkowania połączenia. I tu czas życia tej samej baterii, w tym samym systemie, może wynieść np. 2 lata lub 7 lat. A jeszcze inna sprawa, to co to za bateria ? Z jakiego źródła ten zakup i jaka marka ?  Z drugiej strony - oczywiście, że połączenie próbkowane co 12 sekund (a nie na przykład co 36 czy co 300), zapewnia wysokie bezpieczeństwo, a to samo urządzenie, ale o długim czasie między ping'ami.... itd...


Rekapitulując:
Jeśli dopiero budujesz/remontujesz,  doradzałbym położenie WŁAŚCIWYCH przewodów i we WŁAŚCIWY sposób (np. nie tuż obok elektrycznych), a jeszcze przy tym do WŁAŚCIWYCH punktów - te zwykle wybrane są przez elektryków mniej lub bardziej błędnie.
Ale gdy masz już mieszkanie /dom wykończone, pozostaje Ci bezprzewodówka. I wtedy tak czy owak przewodowo łączyłbym porządną, najbardziej możliwie odporną na brutalność syrenę (tzw. syngalizator optyczno-akustyczny), umieszczoną w możliwie najbardziej niedostępnym miejscu, na betonie, a nie na cegle, ciężkiego typu śrubami i kołkami, nie "szóstkami" i oczywiście z kablem wyprowadzonym z tyłu syrenki, prosto w mur, bez możliwości odgrzebania go i dotknięcia np. ....  - tu podawałbym już szczegóły dla złodziei...  Oraz każdy instalator, który tak nie zakłada, jest ZŁYM INSTALATOREM. Albo też klient działa dla bardzo złego klienta (zwykle to i to razem).

----------


## ktokolwiek_iks

A jeszcze uwaga, że syrenki, ale bezprzewodowe zazwyczaj są słabe, nieodporne, czy wręcz czysto "informacyjne", że w ogóle alarm (być może) jest i działa. Czyli gdy już musisz instalować DOBRY system bezprzewodowy i nie możesz kłaść już kabla od centrali alarmowej - zwykle głęboko ukrytej, w trudno dostępnym miejscu i broń Boże nie w strefie opóźnienia na wejście - syrenkę wybierz tak czy owak przewodową. A gdy nie da się już w żaden sposób poprowadzić przewodu do niej ("zawsze" się da... ale może to szpecić), jest jeszcze opcja odbiornika sterującego, przy syrence przewododowej, zainstalowanej lokalnie, z własnym zasilaniem sieciowo-bateryjnym. Czyli zauważ, mówimy wtedy o dwóch bateriach dla syrenki - jedna w zasilaczu sieciowym (tę zawsze polecam 7 Ah), druga w syrence i ta też nie "pastylkowa", a porządny aku żelowy. Acha !  BATERIE GŁÓWNE I W SYGNALIZATORACH W KAŻDYM WYPADKU WYMIENIAMY NA NOWE NIE RZADZIEJ NIŻ CO 3 LATA - a i to pod warunkiem, że mieliśmy bardzo dobre baterie, nie jakieś tam...  klasyczne ze sklepów detalicznych. Generalnie dobre baterie są kilka razy droższe od tych najtańszych. I zgadnijcie co przyniesie Wam tani instalator ? Oczywiście zawsze mówiąc, że to bardzo dobra marka. A przyzwoity miernik pojemności baterii kosztuje circa 1100 złotych i polecam go. Ale i on wymaga potem wydatków, w trakcie eksploatacji, lub mierzy coraz gorzej...  To nie jest zabawa dla amatorów. Chyba, że chcesz "myśleć", że masz dobry system alarmowy.

----------

